# How often do people use face masks?



## pinkbutterfly (Jun 28, 2006)

i was just curious to know how many people actually use face masks and if so how many days a week?? sometimes i use my face mask everyday but i'm not sure if that's good for my skin. thanks in advance for your input! i was thinking of trying this new face mask by JUARA that has tumeric as one of its ingredients...it sounds really interesting and i'm curious to know if it will improve the appearance of my complexion.


----------



## kellianne76 (Jun 28, 2006)

I think it depends on what your skin type is. Since my skin is oily, I use a mask 2x a week.


----------



## SierraWren (Jun 28, 2006)

I use a clay face mask once a week.


----------



## kellianne76 (Jun 28, 2006)

I use got2b pure intent clay mask and have great results with it.


----------



## Zoey (Jun 28, 2006)

If your skin is dry,use moisturizing masks as often as you need and if your skin is oily,try using purifying masks twice a week,I wouldn'+t use them more often,since they really dry your skin.


----------



## Retro-Violet (Jun 29, 2006)

1-2x a week. depends on how stupid my skin it being.


----------



## NYShopgirl (Jun 29, 2006)

once a week for me..


----------



## fickledpink (Jun 29, 2006)

I have that Queen Helen Mint mask and I only use it when I get pimples and only on the area(s) that I need.


----------



## jaquagirl (Jun 29, 2006)

I use them once a week.


----------



## makeupfreak72 (Jun 29, 2006)

im sooo lazy about once a month!!! i know im bad!


----------



## michko970 (Jun 29, 2006)

about twice a month.


----------



## susanks1 (Jun 29, 2006)

Once every couple of weeks.


----------



## Brownshugaz (Jun 29, 2006)

Well like once a month now but I plan on using it about once a week in the fall when I get my own bathroom. I just hate walking around looking like who-shot-john-and-forgot-to-kill-him!


----------



## nexusangel (Jun 29, 2006)

A deep-cleansing mask 2x a week, with a moisturizing mask following that (my skin's dehydrated)

Occasionally i use Dermalogica's Multi-vit mask for the redness on my skin.

Tumeric is suppose to be anti-bacterial, and has some exfoliative effect.

Some Indian women use tumeric paste on their face.. problem is that it stains your skin yellow.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jun 29, 2006)

I usually have my esthetician do it for me once every week or 2 b/c i'm too lazy to do it myself. I did use one the other night though b/c I had a big zit that was about to bust through and it helped it calm down.


----------



## Leony (Jun 29, 2006)

I have oily skin and I usually just use the French Clay mask twice a month.


----------



## michal_cohen (Jun 29, 2006)

ones or twice a week i got oily skin so i have to


----------



## xkatiex (Jun 29, 2006)

I don't really use masks as my sensitive skintype is not right for them. I used a sensitive skin mask the other week and it just made my skin feel tight




x


----------



## maryfitz24 (Jun 29, 2006)

Originally Posted by *xkatiex* I don't really use masks as my sensitive skintype is not right for them. I used a sensitive skin mask the other week and it just made my skin feel tight



x Ditto. I have sensitive skin as well.


----------



## pinkbundles (Jun 29, 2006)

i once tried it and it was a BIG mistake! i broke out like hell. now i stay away from any sort of skincare except lotion. it seems to be the only thing that works for me.


----------



## spagirls (Jun 29, 2006)

I use a chocolate kaolin clay mask twice a week.


----------



## monniej (Jun 29, 2006)

Originally Posted by *SierraWren* I use a clay face mask once a week. ditto for me. i like origins out of trouble.


----------



## dixiewolf (Jun 29, 2006)

Originally Posted by *xkatiex* I don't really use masks as my sensitive skintype is not right for them. I used a sensitive skin mask the other week and it just made my skin feel tight




x They burn my face. The worst I ever tried was the MUDD brand. I put it on and my face was on fire, I have never washed my face so fast. I dont really need one too much b/c my skin isnt oily and doesnt break out


----------



## Elisabeth (Jun 29, 2006)

The Fresh Masks from Lush are the only ones that don't freak my skin out.

I use it once to twice a week, or sometimes I'll go a full week and a half without using it...it depends. Although the Cupcake mask from Lush is my favorite, I want to next try one that does not contain Talc as an ingredient.

Lush Masks Rock, though. It's like having a spa at home


----------



## Jennifer (Jun 29, 2006)

i use it whenever i feel like my skin needs it. i should do it more, though.


----------



## mabelwan (Jun 29, 2006)

I do it once or twice a week, depending on how much time I hv. I like both washaway and peel-off mask.


----------



## cuteblondie_57 (Jun 30, 2006)

i use masks like 1 or 2 times a month, or whenever i think my skin needs it....after I started using Mary Kay Velocity i didnt feel like i needed them much anymore


----------



## Maja (Jun 30, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Elisabeth* The Fresh Masks from Lush are the only ones that don't freak my skin out.I use it once to twice a week, or sometimes I'll go a full week and a half without using it...it depends. Although the Cupcake mask from Lush is my favorite, I want to next try one that does not contain Talc as an ingredient.

Lush Masks Rock, though. It's like having a spa at home





I agree. I love them. (But then again I love Lush in general



)
Forgot to say: I use masks once or twice a week, depending on how dry my skin is.


----------



## Nicky13 (Jun 30, 2006)

Once every two weeks...


----------



## blueangel1023 (Jun 30, 2006)

I used to do it weekly, but lately my skin's been dry and sensitive so i cut it back to once a month now. Plus, the fact I got lazy too. heh  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## korina981 (Jun 30, 2006)

after anytime i have greasy meal I use my Pure Simplicity Neem Mask from B&amp;BW. I always feel like i have to or else i will break out


----------



## LipglossQueen (Jun 30, 2006)

I use Queen Helene Mint Julep mask once a week it really helps tighten my pores, sometimes I get a bit lazy with my routine though but I also use it every night on spots if i get any.


----------



## kaeisme (Jul 2, 2006)

I usually do a deep cleaning mask about every month...


----------



## Leza1121 (Jul 2, 2006)

Originally Posted by *pinkbutterfly* i was just curious to know how many people actually use face masks and if so how many days a week?? sometimes i use my face mask everyday but i'm not sure if that's good for my skin. thanks in advance for your input! i was thinking of trying this new face mask by JUARA that has tumeric as one of its ingredients...it sounds really interesting and i'm curious to know if it will improve the appearance of my complexion. Hi,
Depending on your skin's type and condition, one or twice a week.


----------



## htlheinz (Jul 3, 2006)

I try to mask weekly and get a facial at least every other month.


----------



## smiling xica (Jul 6, 2006)

I was sooo happy when they brought back St.Ives Blue Clay mask! It actually pulls the blackheads out! Its also a lot more gentle than most masks I've used (doesn't burn). I try to do it once a week. I think it depends on the type of mask and skin type.


----------



## vanilla_sky (Jul 6, 2006)

somehow I cant convince myself to use face masks. I use them very rarely. seems like my skin is doing just fine with regular moisturizing and exfoliating...


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Jul 7, 2006)

Once or twice a week!


----------



## Ashley1 (Jul 10, 2006)

Ohh you stuck my passion! I love face masks! I love all sorts of masks! There are great recipes in the skin care forum for making your own which can be a lot of fun. I have to say I really love Mary Kay's masks. They have a ton so whenever I feel oily, dry or need to clarify I can always find one that fits. Also they have one for your lips which is fun you exfoliate then put this great gloss over. I like to use one for my feet when I actually have time to pamper myself at home. But the face masks are 12.00 and the lip mask and balm is 18.00 but they all last well over a year for me. I use Proactive so I put their mask on every two to three days and I use a MK mask once a month to once every two weeks depending on my skin. I will usually do a gently moisture mask when I just need to do something nice for myself. Oh and since we're on the subject I love hair masks. Put in a great deep conditioner wrap your head in saran wrap and then a towel to help the heat stay in and get that conditioner activating and penetrating your hair follicles faster and in 10 minutes wash it out. Once a month to once every two weeks you have healthy shiny hair. I like All Soft Heavy Cream by Redken!


----------



## ketsumefan (Jul 10, 2006)

i use guinot's clarifying mask or juara's red sandalwood and milk mask about once or twice a week, and then if i have a chance every couple of weeks i'll use dior snow's clarifying mask


----------



## MBenita (Jul 10, 2006)

I try to use it 1x per week - usually Sunday which is my "Spa Day" (feet, hands, face)


----------



## greeneyedangel (Jul 12, 2006)

I aim for 2x week but sometimes I forget and I'll only do it once. I use Queen Helene as well and I really like it!


----------



## kudo (Jul 13, 2006)

purifying masks for once a week

moisture masks, three times a week


----------



## usersassychick0 (Jul 13, 2006)

Before I did a least one a week, but now i would only do it before a big event.


----------



## tracey366 (Jul 31, 2006)

I usually only use a mask about 2 Xs a month. I am an esthetician and I work for a skin care company but im usually just too lazy to do it on myself.


----------



## ivette (Jul 31, 2006)

its been awhile since i last used a mask. but when i do, its only when my skin needs

xtra TLC- ( very dry, very oily, etc..)


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 1, 2006)

Once or twice a week... And I use an exfoliator once or twice a week too.


----------



## faith3_13 (Aug 1, 2006)

It depends on your skin type. I have oily skin and I use it once a week.


----------



## babydoll1209 (Aug 1, 2006)

i'm lazi so i only use clarifying mark once a week.


----------



## lovelyrose (Aug 1, 2006)

I use got2b in your face clay mask. I like it, but I'm lazy...so once a week if I remember!


----------



## spazbaby (Aug 2, 2006)

I have oily, acne-prone skin and I use DDF Therapeutic Sulfur Mask 2-3 times per week.


----------



## Yoshi (Aug 2, 2006)

i use masks once a year, it's not really my thing but i heard the homemade ones work really good..

xoxo


----------



## mmonroemaniac (Aug 2, 2006)

i try and use it once a week, i have only started using them, but they feel soo nice!


----------



## brulee (Aug 8, 2006)

I use a mask around 1-2 times a week.


----------

